# Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

So we got some of these little gems at work and i gotta say, they're awesome.

Thinking of having a trio of these as the centerpiece of my 2ft 65l. They'd be in with 3 synodontis nigriventris and 10 serpae tetras.

Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

These guys are on my "fish wish list". Love the look of them. There was a site I had bookmarked but haven't been able to access yet...Not sure what the problem is as I have a subscription to this magazine but maybe you need to have been a subscriber when the article was published...anyway...you might try ordering this issue up or seeing if someone you know has it...might have good info

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/...or-victoriae-a-new-look-at-a-classic-fish.htm

Would love to see some pics if you get these guys


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Definitely getting 4 of these now. 1f/3fm. Moved them to a hidden tank at work.  Gonna skip the scavenger fish as i might aswell try to save some fry. Also going with 15-20 ember tetras instead of the serpaes. Sees might eat the fry. Kinda excited about getting them now


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ember Tetras will make nice snacks for the _nicholsi_. These are the nastiest of the _Pseudocrenilabrus_ btw, very aggressive males. They are also the largest, males can get close to 4 inches. I would go with something a little sturdier, like Tiger Barbs.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I really dont like tiger barbs hehe. Think 10 serpaes would do the trick or are the nicholsi gonna batter those too? Any other suggestions?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmm. Penguin tetras. I think a nice shoal of those would be awesome.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

You could look at Alestes Tetra or African Red-Eyed Tetras too


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

The tank is only 2ft long. Not enough space for those fish IMO. Gonna be grabbing some penguins today, water quality permitting.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

mok3t said:


> The tank is only 2ft long. Not enough space for those fish IMO. Gonna be grabbing some penguins today, water quality permitting.


Geez...I forgot the 2ft part (facepalm)


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Hehe.
Water isnt quite right yet. Nitrites still present so no fish just yet. should level out within the next couple of days. Hopefully tetras on sunday then the Nicholsi at the end of the month when the moneys in the bank 

First time i've been actually excited about getting new fish for quite a while.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

these tend to be hard on the females, offer lots of cover and condition the girls after spawning. will do much better in a 4 ft tho.
hope to be joining you with some of these very soon


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

So the Nicholsi have been in for about a week now alongside the tetras. They're freakin awesome. I havent seen much male on female aggression but my god, the females are NASTY to each other! Constant chasing and nipping. Glad i went with 3 females now not 2. I can imagine the sub-dominant female being in a bad way by now without the other female to take some of the heat. Tetras are so relaxed they're not schooling. The Nicholsi arent even interested in them a slight bit. Will keep y'all updated and pics soon hopefully, gotta find batteries for this ****** fuji camera. Apparently normal batteries arent good enough :S


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

mok3t said:


> So the Nicholsi have been in for about a week now alongside the tetras. They're freakin awesome. I havent seen much male on female aggression but my god, the females are NASTY to each other! Constant chasing and nipping. Glad i went with 3 females now not 2. I can imagine the sub-dominant female being in a bad way by now without the other female to take some of the heat. Tetras are so relaxed they're not schooling. The Nicholsi arent even interested in them a slight bit. Will keep y'all updated and pics soon hopefully, gotta find batteries for this forsaken fuji camera. Apparently normal batteries arent good enough :S


 opcorn:


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Just for closure, 60l isnt enough space for Nicholsi. The male kept the females in the top 1/3 of the tank while they beat the snot out of eachother. Had to get em back to work quickly before they went nuclear. Got pygmy puffers instead


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 39 G or 120 L are the minimum to keep this fish with a very planted decor and a lots of hideouts.
xris


----------

